# hillary smart??? not really.



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

An airplane was about to crash; there were 5 passengers on board, but only 4 parachutes. The first passenger said, "I am Kobe Bryant, the best NBA basketball player; the Lakers need me, I can't afford to die." So he took the first pack and left the plane.

The second passenger, Hillary Clinton said, "I am the wife of the former U.S. President, a Senator from New York, and a potential future president. And I am the smartest women in American history, so America's people don't want me to die." She took the second pack and jumped out of the plane.

The third passenger, Wesley Clark, said, "I'm a General in the Army of the United States of America". I am also going to be my parties nominee for President. So he grabbed the pack next to him and jumped.

The fourth passenger, President George W. Bush, said to the fifth passenger, a 10-year-old schoolgirl, "I have lived a full life, and served my country well, I will sacrifice my life and let you have the last parachute."

The girl said, "That's okay. There's a parachute left for you. America's smartest woman took my schoolbag."


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

not to worry though....her thighness is still probably o.k. the aerodynamic drag from her legs alone should slow her decent to that of a feather from 30000 feet.  :lol:

pointer


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Oh Yeah!! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------

